# فيديو حفر



## asal_80_77 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

اعتز لعدم رفعه في الموضوع الماضي وقمت برفعه مره اخري


----------



## asal_80_77 (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*ده اللينك*

http://rapidshare.com/files/298542561/-_Drill_pipe_animation.rar.html


----------



## ibnrushd (14 يوليو 2011)

عاجز عن الشكر والله جعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك 
والى الامام


----------



## khafage (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## jassim78 (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سليمان1 (26 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Egy Mine (29 يوليو 2011)

شكراااااااااا


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الله يجزاك الف خير


----------



## محمد اسعد فوزى (7 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

